# Sticky  Dayton Audio UA711CK Speaker Kit Cherry



## Reviews Bot

*Dayton Audio UA711CK Speaker Kit Cherry*

*Description:*
The diminutive UA711 excels as surrounds or the main L/R speakers in moderately sized rooms.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Dayton*EAN*0844632073632*Feature*Designed to offer truly high-end sound quality and aesthetic appeal
Choice of three beautiful exterior surfaces (cherry, maple, and gloss black)
Choice of two cabinet styles (straight- or curved-sided)
Enjoy substantial savings compared to finished systems*Label*Dayton Audio*Manufacturer*Dayton Audio*PackageQuantity*1*ProductGroup*CE*ProductTypeName*CONSUMER_ELECTRONICS*Publisher*Dayton Audio*Studio*Dayton Audio*Title*Dayton Audio UA711CK Speaker Kit Cherry*UPC*844632073632*UPCList - UPCListElement*844632073632*Item Weight*29.2 pounds


----------

